# وحشتوني كلكم ونشكر الرب يسوع علي عودة الم&#160



## maarttina (9 يونيو 2006)

*وحشتوني كلكم ونشكر الرب يسوع علي عودة الم&#160*

*اولا بطلب منكم كلكم انكم تصلولي لاني داخله علي مرحلة جديدة في حياتي ومحتاجه صلواتكم 
ثانيا وحشتوني كلكم ووحشني المنتدي جدا جدا 
معلهش اعذروني علي الغياب الطويل ده بس صدقوني غصب عني بجد يمكن الغياب ده يطول كمان شوية صغيرة مش كتير وبطلب منك الصلاة من اجلي 
المهم دايما تذكروني بصلواتكم لاني عاوزه ارجع تاني المنتدي بأقصي سرعة واشاركم في الخدمة 
سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون معاكم*


----------



## blackguitar (9 يونيو 2006)

*حمدالله على السلامه يا مارتينا بجد وحشانا كتير والمنتدى كتير مفتقدك *

*ويارب فترة غيابك مش تطول تانى ........... ويارب يكون سبب غيابك خير *

*ومتغيبيش كتير عننا تانى *


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2006)

*منورة يا مارتينا,,, مرحب بيكي من جديد...*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2006)

*حمد لله علي سلامتك يا مارتينا 

انتي كمان وحشتينا جدااااااااا

وربنا معاكي في المرحلة الجديدة دي وترجعلنا تاني بالف خير وسلامة 

سلام المسيح معاكي*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (9 يونيو 2006)

حمد الله على سلامتك يا مارتينا
و ربنا يكون معاكى فى كل حاجة تعمليها
وينور طرقك ويفرح قلبك..
مرحبا​


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*حمدلله على سلامتك يا مرمر ومرحب بعودتك مرة  اخرى*
*بجد وحشتينا جدااااااااااااااا*
*ويارب ترجعلنا تانى زى الاول معانا*
*ربنا يباركك ويحافظ على طريقك*


----------



## antoon refaat (9 يونيو 2006)

*إيه ده يا مارتينا انتي الكهربه زايده عندك مش كده مره واحده السيرفر بتاع المنتدي يتلسع *
*وانا اقول المنتدي نور ليه *
*الف سلامه الف حمد لله علي سلامتك يا مارتينا نورتينا من جديد*


----------



## antoon refaat (9 يونيو 2006)

​http://www.geocities.com/spam_killer_2006/94927.swf​


----------



## ><)))))*> (9 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يباركك ويكون معاكي في كل خطوة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يونيو 2006)

*حمدلله على السلامة اخت مارتينا وربنا يوفقكك انشاء الله ويقف جمبك ويبقى معاكي على طول انشاء الله*


----------



## ++menooo++ (10 يونيو 2006)

*اووووووووووووو مارتينا اهلا اهلا انا كنت بقول ايه الغيبه الطويله دى ربنا يوفقكك و يكون معاكى دايما*
*welcom back*
*منوره*


----------



## merola (21 فبراير 2007)

وحشتينا و حمد على السلامة و ربنا معاكى و ياريت تصلى من اجلى


----------



## merola (21 فبراير 2007)

وحشتينا و حمد على السلامة و ربنا معاكى و ياريت تصلى من اجلى


----------



## merola (21 فبراير 2007)

وحشتينا و حمد على السلامة و ربنا معاكى و ياريت تصلى من اجلى


----------



## gehan_jesus@yahoo.com (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: وحشتوني كلكم ونشكر الرب يسوع علي عودة الم&#160*

سلام ونعمة
الرب معكم
انا جيهان جديدة اول مرة اجى انهاردة ارجوا من الرب انك ترجع بلسلامة
ويكون لية اصدقاء وارجو انكم تقبلونى معاكم


----------



## gehan_jesus@yahoo.com (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: وحشتوني كلكم ونشكر الرب يسوع علي عودة الم&#160*

وحمد للة على السلامة يا مارتينا ونحب نشوفك ان شاء الرب
صلوامن اجلى وارجوا كل واحد يعرفنى عن نفسة علشان انامش عارفة حد فيكم
سلام الرب معكم انا اول مرة اشترك فى المنتدى فى حياتى


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وحشتوني كلكم ونشكر الرب يسوع علي عودة ال&#16*

فيييييييينك يامارتينا
عاوزينك على طووووووووووووووول معنا

ربنا معاكى ياقمر


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وحشتوني كلكم ونشكر الرب يسوع علي عودة الم&#160*

فيييييييينك يامارتينا
عاوزينك على طووووووووووووووول معنا

ربنا معاكى ياقمر


----------



## اشرف جورجي (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وحشتوني كلكم ونشكر الرب يسوع علي عودة ال&#16*

سلام ونعمه 
حمدلله علي السلامه 
ربنا معاكي


----------

